
Google, the Stupidity Amplifier - etherio
https://www.gregegan.net/ESSAYS/GOOGLE/Google.html
======
lowdose
Why doesn't he publish his own photo and marks this as his. I understand he
may want to remain anonymous but that is such an edge in his profession he
should just accept Google keep attributing wrong pictures to his persona.

Upload a GAN image of a person that doesn't exist seems a good workable
solution.

